

Ask HN: Health insurance for remote teams in US? - tdfx

Anyone have a company with employees all in different states?  If so, I&#x27;d love to hear about possible health insurance solutions.  Do you subsidize individual plans for your employees, or is there some way to make it work with a multi-state group plan?
======
tsuyoshi
As I understand it, insurance companies can't really offer plans that cross
state boundaries. Best thing is probably just to buy individual plans for each
employee. Or you can tell your employees to buy their own plan, and send you
the bill (this is what I do; my employer is in Washington and I am in
Pennsylvania). Either way is is a bit easier with Obamacare than it used to
be.

